# Stroud boats Aberdeen



## Margaret Vieira (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone got any photographs or details of the Stroud owned boats or their crews in Aberdeen 1900 onwards or any photograph of Horace Stroud ? .....for family research.
Margaret


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

A search for Stroud on www.aberdeenships.com reveals several results, including histories of 2 ships called 'Horace Stroud'. The same site carries Links to a number of relevant archives that might be able to help you.


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

George Stroud, 1930.
Christmas Day 1935 grounded on Aberdeen's North Pier, inbound from Methil. Five man crew. Skipper was James Phillips from Torry. One man rescued by Lifeboat 'RNLB Emma Constance', one by North Pier Lifesaving Apparatus Brigade. Three perished. 

Regards

Norman


----------



## Margaret Vieira (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info . If anyone has any photographs I would appreciate it . I have now been given a newspaper cutting about the 'George Stroud'.The Stroud family came from Whitstable but do not know if there are any Stroud's left there as most of them appeared to have come to Aberdeen with the fishing. Any info welcomed.
Margaret.
PS. Anyone know anything about the 'Manordillo' I have a photograph of what looks like a football team around 1924 when my uncle was on her.


----------



## Margaret Vieira (Nov 8, 2009)

*Stroud boats.*

Thank you for the information .
Margaret



Scurdie said:


> A search for Stroud on www.aberdeenships.com reveals several results, including histories of 2 ships called 'Horace Stroud'. The same site carries Links to a number of relevant archives that might be able to help you.


----------



## Margaret Vieira (Nov 8, 2009)

*Stroud boats*

Thank you Norman,
I have now been given a newspaper cutting of the Christmas day disaster..
Margaret



Norman Trewren said:


> George Stroud, 1930.
> Christmas Day 1935 grounded on Aberdeen's North Pier, inbound from Methil. Five man crew. Skipper was James Phillips from Torry. One man rescued by Lifeboat 'RNLB Emma Constance', one by North Pier Lifesaving Apparatus Brigade. Three perished.
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## Danny S (Mar 3, 2007)

Margaret,

I have a photo (poor copy) of my Great Grandfather Daniel and the crew of the trawler Daniel Stroud, it must have been taken after 1912 as that was when the vessel was built. I also have a photo of my Father Daniel with my uncle Michael and Grandmother standing beside the William Stroud, this must have been taken around 1939 as my father has a gas mask. 
Your Horace and my G Grandfather were brothers I think?

Have alook at this site http://www.favourite.org.uk/gallery2.html they are most likely relations.

Danny


----------



## Margaret Vieira (Nov 8, 2009)

Many thanks Danny ,
I am thrilled to get your information . I dont know if you have done any family History but I have been putting it all together for my son,George Stroud (his father is my ex husband) . I have a lot of information on the Stroud family back to 1780 and am now pursuing the Fishing boats they owned . Are you in Aberdeen or where are you? Were your parents Danny and Kathleen? If you have not done the family history I would be happy to pass on information.I 
have photograph of the 'Osborne Stroud' I looked at the site you mentioned. Interesting as they are sure to be the same line according to my research. Thank you for getting in touch. Hope you had a good festive season.
Margaret Vieira(Aberdeen)


----------



## David Horace Stroud (Jan 17, 2010)

Margaret,

My suname is Stroud and my Father was named Williamn Richard Wetherley Stroud my Uncles were named, George, Robert and Edward and they were sons of H.E. Stroud of the Stroud fishing boats in Aberdeen. My Father being born in 1903 and the eldest. My Fathers parents lived in a house in Mannofield , in Aberdeen. Which I believe has now been converted into a Nursing Home.

My Fathers Uncle was named Hubert and owned a jewlers shop in Crown Street, Aberdeen. I remember two older Aunts Lucy and ?Grace? I also recall another Uncle named Daniel . I am aware of an older Uncle named Herbert although I never met him. There was also a member of the family, a lady named Emily, who lived at 210 Great Western Road in Aberdeen who I stayed with when we visited Aberdeen.

I hope this is of some help/interest. I would be grateful if it was at all possible for you to forward me the information that you have collated so far.


----------



## Peterstroud (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi David - I am the grandson of Hubert, who had the jewellers shop in Crown Street. My father was Cyril - where are you living?
Best wishes
Peter



David Horace Stroud said:


> Margaret,
> 
> My suname is Stroud and my Father was named Williamn Richard Wetherley Stroud my Uncles were named, George, Robert and Edward and they were sons of H.E. Stroud of the Stroud fishing boats in Aberdeen. My Father being born in 1903 and the eldest. My Fathers parents lived in a house in Mannofield , in Aberdeen. Which I believe has now been converted into a Nursing Home.
> 
> ...


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

My late Father sailed out of Aberdeen for I believe three different fishing companies. I seem to recall that stroud was one of them.
He as Aberdeen born and bred and was known as George (Dod) still


----------



## Danny S (Mar 3, 2007)

David, Peter, 
This is turning into an interesting discussion, although rather slow.

David, The Uncle Daniel you speak of is my Grandfather, do you still live in the Aberdeen area?

Peter, I remember your G/father Hubert, he was my great G/G/fathers' youngest brother. After he returned from Canada he lived with my father (Daniel) & mother for a couple of months prior to him moving into an old folks home (Cliff House) Cults.

They are all coming out of the woodwork!

Danny


----------



## Peterstroud (Mar 19, 2010)

Danny S said:


> David, Peter,
> This is turning into an interesting discussion, although rather slow.
> 
> David, The Uncle Daniel you speak of is my Grandfather, do you still live in the Aberdeen area?
> ...


Hi Danny - you are Peter in Australia's brother aren't you? - he visited me in around 2006 in Edinburgh. Sorry for the slow reply but I don't go on "Ships Nostalgia" on a daily basis... ;^) I'm working in Aberdeen Monday to Friday having been made redundant in Edinburgh so would be good to meet up sometime if you fancy - let me know - Did David Horace Stroud reply? Do you know where he lives....it is interesting....my son is called Daniel and his twin is Grace...funny eh? I have another daughter called Lily but not sure if that is a traditional Stroud name - Send me a private message if you fancy meeting up for a pint in Aberdeen anytime midweek - all the best Peter


----------



## Margaret Vieira (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Peter,David and Danny ,
Just had a look at the site and delighted to find that you had made contact with each other. Hope this woodwork is big enough! Can you let me know if I sent you the family tree yet as I am not sure if I have as I have been on holiday and was held over by the 'ash'. Fortunately on the sunny side.
Margaret


----------

